# PetCo



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

I went to PetCo yesterday, and they didn't sell me neon tetras. The lady told me that it was inhumane to sell neon tetras as feeders, but that it was alright to sell goldfish as feeders. WTF! Does anyone understand this policy?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, they tell me that all the time. just tell them you have a 10g tank for a community and you're looking to stock it. i was told by a petco employee i could have 3 oscars in a 29 gallon tank. whats more humane, quick death or life in a closet? lol.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah...you should tell them that you already have a tank setup for it and you're planning to add it to your community. some employees will not sell you any fishes if they think you're going to feed them to larger fishes or kill them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

once a month i pick up a koi to feed to my p's. One day i was asked what it was going into i said, i have a 8 ft pond i had built...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've told them before...i need oscar food, those tinfoil barbs look nice and plump. and they get pissed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

f*ck 'em!








Is that really their company policy?
My Petco sells me anything for any reason.
(Of course the Petco by me has unusually educated fish people.)

I could tell these guys that I want to buy a bunch of fish to take them out in the desert and string 'em up for target practice with my .45 and they wouldn't give me sh*t for it. (But then again I've built a bond with the guys that work there... one of them has asked me for a couple of baby rhombs...)

Anyway, that is totally stupid that they sell goldfish as feeders and not tetras...
Tell 'em *"That's racism!" *(That'll blow their minds!)


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

haha there ya go


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

Just tell them its none of their business, and if they give you attitude tell them youll tell them if they give you the fish for free, that works for me.


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I went back today and told them it was for a community tank. I don't know what's better: lying and getting the tetras or telling them I'm feeding the fish to my Ps and seeing the look on their faces. The lady yesterday was PISSED when I told her I was buying them for my Ps.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

feeder fish are illegal in the UK so prices reflect that. 12 neon tetras for £12.00 (approx $22.00!!!!)

even the cheapest goldfish you will find is £1.25 (approx $2.50)

guys at my local LFS are pretty cool though. if they get too many of any types of fish in and will struggle to stock them then they will offer them to me for a "reduced" rate ;-) 
i stick them in my holding tank for 3-4 weeks, then if there is any my mum/dad want to go in their community tanks they take them and what left goes in mine!!!!


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

ppl and their inhuman things


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

u should tell them its for your community tank....then when you have already paid for it them that ur really gonna go throw them in a pot of acid and see what happens lol

jk dont do that


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah, pots of acid maybe expensive.

JK!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah, i have a gallon of HCl muriatic acid, got it for 3 bucks. thats some POTENT sh*t. hehehe. it'd be cool to open the bag and toss one back alive and kicking right in front of em. lol. i'd have to pay to see that. i'd throw down so much money to see someone chow a neon tetra inside a petco. that'd be cool


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

funny u say this i went to petco today to buy FEEDER goldfish FEEDERS!!!!!

the girl at check out asked me if they are for feeding and i said, nope right now they will be to cycle 2 tanks and what ever is left living after the cycle will be eaten by my piranhas. she said then i cant sell u the fish.

i flipped out saying they are f*cking labled as FEEDER goldfish what did u want me to to BBQ the fuc*er 1st, called Damion (1 of the store managers, also a fellow P keeper) and he said sell the damn fish to him.

idiots i can understand if i was gonan feed the Ps a hamster or ferrit morons


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

one time i went with my buddy to go get his baby cornsnake. and its pretty much common knowledge to anyone who knows anything about snakes that a baby corn can live in a ten gallon quite comfortably for a while. but this dumbass lady said she wouldn't sell it to me unless i had at least a 20 gallon.

i was like hey lady, i know more than you and i plan to move it to at least a 20 when it gets older. and she through a fit. so i said keep your dumbass snake ill get it somewhere else for cheaper. and i did. stupid bitches at petco think they know everything.


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

the manager at my pets mart is awsome (trying to get a job ther soon) he told me that he once had a few neons in one of thoes container they put the fish in then he droped 2 alka-sezer<(dont know how to spell) and the neons poped lol, he also feed the largest oscar there a pinkie


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> funny u say this i went to petco today to buy FEEDER goldfish FEEDERS!!!!!
> 
> the girl at check out asked me if they are for feeding and i said, nope right now they will be to cycle 2 tanks and what ever is left living after the cycle will be eaten by my piranhas. she said then i cant sell u the fish.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a very frustrating mentality to have to deal with.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

the people at my local petco are crazy. when i bought my 75g the dood working there wanted to deliver it in his own pickup just because he wanted to get out of there.ha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe he thought you were cute and wanted to see where you live?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i flipped out saying they are f*cking labled as FEEDER goldfish what did u want me to to BBQ the fuc*er 1st,
> [snapback]1034744[/snapback]​


hahahahaha f*ck if i was in there with you i'd laugh so f*cking hard


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I work part time at a petco and I offer P' owners a special discount







Petco petsmart there all the same a bunch of punk kids I have to train the little bitchs all the time I love the benefits free fish food and my P's love the variety tetras loaches prehaps a fine meal of platies or mollies. Not all of us petco people are bad I just hate the dumb shits that want to put an oscar in a ten gallon that I know are never gonna upgrade.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

my local PetCo gets its ass kicked by PetsMart!!







The PetCo has terrible tanks. Everytime I go there, it is not unusual to see fish sick, floating, or even dead lying in the tanks! No body there cares. Last week there were several blood parots sick and floating tail up?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that could be any pet store around here petsmart sucks it all boil down to the staff we have a good fish section sorry your petco suxs


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

spec-v said:


> that could be any pet store around here petsmart sucks it all boil down to the staff we have a good fish section sorry your petco suxs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the petco i went to today and the petsmart both sucked.....i went to petco 1st and the 4 employees and 1 manager were too f*cking bz 2 help me get some fish....they were all helping out some fat as$ ugly ******* biatch and her nephew...i could c if she were 24 and 34-24-36...but damn...the biatch had tits on her back...i just grabbed some stress zyme and bounced...went to petsmart....took forever to get help...and then this midget biatch decided to help me and was gettin all pissy because i got 5 neons and 1 pleco...and then i was gonna buy some angel fish for my father inlaw and she said that she would get me any aggressive fish....i was like u f*cken leperchan and took what i had and left....i told the cashier what happened and....he eneded up giving me a 15% discount for my trouble...i hope all those people get what they deserve


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my experience at petco. they wont sell you fish that you have a better knowledge about cause they're proudful and they dont price match.

petsmart = price match and my mastermind way to get free things from them through the price match. unbelieveable i must say.

petsmart > petco
and i think it's safe to say the MAJORITY of petsmarts are better than petco's. for the guy that works there... quit and go to petsmart they'll definitely consider the fact that you worked at their competitor and you will get paid better and be able to get things MUCH cheaper!


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

I actually never have bought feeders from my PetSmart or PetCo, but I do know at the local PetSmart, on the bin that holds their crickets, they have a sign that states how they are against selling mice for feeding to snakes and fish.

I'm not saying a cricket is lovable or anything, but damn, some people just have no problems killing one animal, when they are all "up-in-arms" about anything that's cute and furry being hurt.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

ko1featherweigh said:


> the manager at my pets mart is awsome (trying to get a job ther soon) he told me that he once had a few neons in one of thoes container they put the fish in then he droped 2 alka-sezer<(dont know how to spell) and the neons poped lol
> [snapback]1034751[/snapback]​


WTF


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, hearing all this makes me glad i dont have either store by my house.

that isnt to say i dont run into retarded fish store ppl. and ignorant ones as well.

we have Petcetera near my gf's house. now that store is filled with the dumbest, most uneducated ppl ive ever seen.

the fish are always being treated for ich, fungus, pop-eye, just about anything you can think of. they have 24/7 2-for-1 fish. but i wouldnt even buy my feeders from there. i bought 1 nice fish from there, i female con. and my gf has a blue platy that's nice, but again...that's all.

the manager is some 300 lbs hag with a curly mullet. the kind of lady that looks like she would eat stray dogs and cats for their meals. you ask for help getting fish, and they F*** you off. last time i got a fish there, the blue platy. i didnt even ask anyone. i just grabbed the bag, an elastic, and a net, and went to work by myself. that pissed off "Giganto-mullet" and she gave me this "i want a double cheeseburger NOW!!" look that fat ppl get when they're mad.

yesterday at big als i got 4 dwarf puffers. i picked out the ones i wanted (the guy made it seem like a huge deal that i chose my own fish). anyways, he had just packaged them up, and looks at me and goes, "you know these get THIS big" *makes a shape with his fingers that measured about 3 inches long*.
i looked at him, then down at his hands, and said "dude, no they dont, those are dwarf puffers, they get to like an inch, inch and half max."

he looked at me like i was talking about piranhas or something (or something totally different). then he said, "uhhh...no".

so i replied, "man, ive obviously done my research, and know whats going on."

to what he replied, "well...i just wanted to make sure you know...its a puffer fish you know."

at this point, my head was talking to itself, "Geez, is this guy really this dumb?? when is he gonna relinquish the fact that he was wrong?"

he was looking at me at this point waiting for a reply....so i said, "ok man, listen, these arent my first puffers, i just had a figure eight...blah blah blah"

the he looked at me and said "what? what kind of fish??"

me: "a figure eight puffer..."

him: "a what puffer??"

me: "figure eight"

him: "Wha????"

me: "A FIGURE F**KING EIGHT, you know, the brackish water one????? gets a bit bigger than what you said these dwarfs get to???"

him: "oh..."

after leaving that store i felt as if my intelligence had been reduced just from talking to this idiot.hahaha.

i hate when places wont sell you feeders tho.

at my LFS i know the ppl really well. and one day, after reading about someone on here getting turned down for feeders, i asked one of the girls what their rules were.

she said "well if someone wants to buy a fish, to feed their fish, they can go ahead. we arent going to stop them, its their choice."

i think thats how LFSs should deal with it. i mean, its our decision whether to spend the money or not, they should just be happy they're working, instead of begging on the street for a moldy Egg McMuffin.


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

[quote name='Puff' date='May 24 2005, 11:23 AM']

the manager is some 300 lbs hag with a curly mullet. the kind of lady that looks like she would eat stray dogs and cats for their meals. you ask for help getting fish, and they F*** you off. last time i got a fish there, the blue platy. i didnt even ask anyone. i just grabbed the bag, an elastic, and a net, and went to work by myself. that pissed off "Giganto-mullet" and she gave me this "i want a double cheeseburger NOW!!" look that fat ppl get when they're mad.








That is one of the best descriptions I've ever heard!!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Puff said:


> man, hearing all this makes me glad i dont have either store by my house.
> 
> that isnt to say i dont run into retarded fish store ppl. and ignorant ones as well.
> 
> ...


you are an asshole, lol but thats some funny sh*t.
wes


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

When i went to PetCo to get feeders the lady was like "Are you 18" and i said no because im only 17 and she said she could not sell them to me because if i were to "Bring them home and your parents didnt want them they would be destroyed...."................... wtf? there feeders... either way they are gonna be "destroyed" this is pathetic i think.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

people in animal relation businesses tend to throw there own opinions in over what regualtions are. hardcore animal people are freakin weird like that.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bunch of idiots that mistreat the fish become all high and mighty and get off on the fact that they think they are doing some deed for god when they refuse to sell the Feeders as Feeders.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

amen


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mattd46612 said:


> Bunch of idiots that mistreat the fish become all high and mighty and get off on the fact that they think they are doing some deed for god when they refuse to sell the Feeders as Feeders.
> [snapback]1048003[/snapback]​


Damn that was well said!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i think mattd46612 hit the nail right on the head........


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i think its safe to say people who work in the fish departments are retards, they obviosly didnt go to college to learn about fish to get that job

at petsmart the dumb bitch tried telling me it would take 6 MONTHS to cycle my 55 without there cycle starter crap of the shelf which was 40$ i think

adn this other store this fat pig tried telling me all i could put in my 55 was 1 or 2 red bellies, she had never heard of 2 red bellies attacking eachother, and when i said im getting 3 or 4 she said she wouldnt sell them to me because its inhumane to overcroud a tank


----------



## caliboy (May 28, 2005)

Proctain said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > the manager is some 300 lbs hag with a curly mullet. the kind of lady that looks like she would eat stray dogs and cats for their meals. you ask for help getting fish, and they F*** you off. last time i got a fish there, the blue platy. i didnt even ask anyone. i just grabbed the bag, an elastic, and a net, and went to work by myself. that pissed off "Giganto-mullet" and she gave me this "i want a double cheeseburger NOW!!" look that fat ppl get when they're mad.
> ...


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

a few month ago i went to petsmart or whatever its called
and they asked if i was going to put them in a pond i said no she said good cos its to cold to do it and i replyed with no [email protected] she said what is the purpose of the purchase i said that i was going to feed them to my p's

thats when she said we got one in by mistake







so she gave it to me for free and asked if i was interested in more fish for them now live fish as food is illegal here so it goes to prove if your as dumb as s#@t then you can work in these multi chain pet stores


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

zombie said:


> a few month ago i went to petsmart or whatever its called
> and they asked if i was going to put them in a pond i said no she said good cos its to cold to do it and i replyed with no [email protected] she said what is the purpose of the purchase i said that i was going to feed them to my p's
> 
> thats when she said we got one in by mistake
> ...


What kind did they get in by mistake, and how the hell do they mistakenly get a piranha in on an order?


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

petco and petsmart are the only pet 
stores that have fish unless you count
wal-mart and i can't find the fish store
so i'm pretty much screwed untill i find it unless 
it went out of buisness


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

petco treats their animals like sh*t and then act like they care lol


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

the petco near me is queer like that too.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i went to pets mart and they wouldnt sell me guppies so later we went back and told them it was for a 10 gal it worked rty it why not?


----------

